# My "subtle" mk3 TT build



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok guys just thought i would start a thread showing the modifications i have done to my 2.0 quattro TT stronic. Might help some people out maybe not. But im happy to offer advice to anyone that asks. Ok so here we go...

Shortly after collection.










First thing i did was to map it REVO STAGE 1 quoted 319bhp

Next buy an aftermarket TTRS grill. I like the honeycomb and the two step design. I had this before the TTRS was released










Fitted










Then i had the whole car plastidipped. Mainly so i didnt have to worry about cleaning it. Secondly to see how the stuff held up in the weather. Plus im living on a new estate and there is shite everywhere.










Next step was the exhaust. I had to buy a TTS rear diffuser as the exhaust i had chosen only offered the TTS exhaust at the time. IMO looks better anyway.










The exhaust i chose was the Bull X catback from HGmotorsports. Has a valve that uses a air pipe to operate, and a keyfob. Sounds stock when closed. Just unplugged oem valve. Exhaust has Perfect welds, perfect fitment, and a perfect sound. Painted the diffuser black whilst car was wrapped.


























Preferred silver



















Ok next was full carbon revo intake kit. With turbo elbow.
Nice fit, easy to install and no stupid over the top noise


















Decided to strip the car. Started showing signs of wearing pretty quick. Also felt need for a good wax haha.










Bit of carbon (wrapped)










Next was to address the 4x4 ride height
Installed eibach 30mm springs. Not too hard sit perfect for me


















I decided i like the look of the puddle lights. Seeing as though the car didnt come with any door lights i had to do some digging. With the help of member ReTTro fit i cracked it. Here are some pictures of the install.













































Little trip to santa pod.
Fastest run was 12.5 seconds at 109.8mph on revo stage 1










Ok so after that i decided i wanted more power.
So i took a trip up to Unicorn Motor Development based in Stafford. They have a 4wd dyno. I had many recommendations and he seemed to pop up everywhere on the golf forums. 
So he did a power run with revo installed. It ran a 308 bhp. Not bad

He then flashed it back to stock and did another run. Bearing in mind the bolt ons i have installed it ran 266bhp. Surprising.

He then spent a couple of hours tuning and got the car running 334.95bhp and 390 torque. Well chuffed. Great service. Top bloke, he knew his stuff. He has worked on loads of golfs and audis with this engine and the TTS engine. will get the dyno graphs up tomorrow.

After talking to him for a while i decided i was going to book for a stage 2 and dsg tune in November. The car is now running alot smoother and feels more powerful. Cant recommend him enough.










Not the best picture but...









This was already on order and came the following day. A 200cel sports cat with 3" midpipe from Miltek










Im installing black TTS callipers and disks at the weekend to help it stop.

Thats it for now. Peace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where was the honeycomb grille from ?

Looked quite nice in the Matt blue for the short while it was on


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Not bad. Curious how you will find the DSG tune. It`s on my to do list.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

tonksy26 said:


> Where was the honeycomb grille from ?
> 
> Looked quite nice in the Matt blue for the short while it was on


Thanks it was nice. I might wrap it in vinyl next. Grill was from alibaba. Cant get it anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Not bad. Curious how you will find the DSG tune. It`s on my to do list.


Not had the dsg tune yet. November im booked in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Looks good...how much was the wrap and how comes you took it off


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Really interesting/ well done for sharing


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Really interesting/ well done for sharing


Yeah, ditto that. Subtle mods, well executed. Good job.


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice upgrades! Revo stage 1 is next on my list!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Dyno charts as promised

First one is stock map verses what im running now.










Second is Revo stage 1 vs what im running now.
Notice how the revo map has dips in the chart.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I like subtle: the sort of changes that might only be noticed by someone who knows the cars. Nice. 8)


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Stanyer, are your maps set to 98? Was the car dynoed with 98? Good results with the custom map (not that the Revo map is lacking when you press the foot down..). I wish we had more chances to use the power in the UK!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Stanyer, are your maps set to 98? Was the car dynoed with 98? Good results with the custom map (not that the Revo map is lacking when you press the foot down..). I wish we had more chances to use the power in the UK!


It was running on V power. Always has done. The custom map utilises the bolt ons weras the revo doesnt. The Revo is a generic map although all cars are not 100% the same. Its a good option if you haven't got a tested Tuner nearby. But custom is good as its to your individual car.

As for using the power. From 0-70mph is fun wink wink.

I go santa pod on the drag strip. So i get to open it up there too.

I havent seen any car with this engine run that power with stage 1. He also said his dyno was pretty strict compared to most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice mods. Had revo stage one on a golf gti i had a few years ago and was a different beast.

Intrigued why its showing as at the red line in 3rd gear at 60MPH?? Mine is closer to 90 in 3rd??


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

winrya said:


> Nice mods. Had revo stage one on a golf gti i had a few years ago and was a different beast.
> 
> Intrigued why its showing as at the red line in 3rd gear at 60MPH?? Mine is closer to 90 in 3rd??


Just watched the video back. It actually just changes to 3rd just before 60. So it looks like its 3rd gear red line but its actually 2nd gear because the revs are on the way back down. So it hits 55mph in 2nd on the redline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

brittan said:


> I like subtle: the sort of changes that might only be noticed by someone who knows the cars. Nice. 8)


thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Another little upgrade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

why didn't you just buy a TTS or a TTRS to begin with?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> why didn't you just buy a TTS or a TTRS to begin with?


Couldnt afford at the time, and I enjoy making the car mine. If i brought a TTS i would have still tuned/ changed the grill and exhaust because the stock exhaust has no character. You see loads of stock TT's TTS's but there is only one like mine. As a stock car Its as close to the TTS as you can get so I'm happy with my choice. I know many on here dont like modifications ect but im 27 and love cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi I see you carbon wrapped your front lip, did you think of doing the rear diffuser at all? Or paint gloss black?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> Hi I see you carbon wrapped your front lip, did you think of doing the rear diffuser at all? Or paint gloss black?


Hi yes i had a rear diffuser and sprayed it black. But in my opinion a black rear diffuser would only look good if the petrol lid was also black. And the grill was black. I think you either have to have black everything or keep it silver with it being so large

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Also with the wheels being diamond cut that also ties the silver in. If you got black or dark grey wheels then it would look sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Stanyer said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > why didn't you just buy a TTS or a TTRS to begin with?
> ...


The 'stock' exhaust on TTS has no character? Not so sure about that. Mine sounds OK when fully open


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > F1SpaceMonkey said:
> ...


I ment no offence. What i mean is exactly as you say. In dynamic booting it it sounds ok. But every tts/s3 sound the same. Each car makes the same dsg fart noise every time.

The exhaust i have fitted sounds good all the time. Burbles at low revs then roars when opened up. The dsg farts sound more like gunshots and are different everytime. Hence the more character bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchamberlain (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Mate,

Was the TTS diffuser a straight fit on to the standard s line bumper? Wanting to get an exhaust like this on my quattro too.

Cheers


----------

